# Der perfekte WoW Laptop



## Kirschensaft--Nazjatar (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo an alle.

Also vor ein paar tagen ist mein heiss geliebter laptop von siemens flöten gegangen mit welchem ich schon seit releas wow gezockt habe . (höchste grafikeinstellungen , kaum fps probleme)

Jetzt hab ich mir mal die gaming laptops von "one.de" angesehen und festgestellt das da echt ganz nette teile dabei sind. Ich hab meinen laptop bei media markt damals gekauft und leider keine ahnung ob laptops aus dem   internet wirklich hochwertig sind. 

Wenn jemand einen pc von one hat wäre es echt n1 wenn ihr mir mal sagt ob ihr damit zufrieden seid. 

für wow braucht man ja eig keinen so super pc aber ich hab gedacht 4gb arbeitsspeicher und 500mb+ grafikspeicher sollten es schon sein weil ich keinen bock hab auf lange ladezeiten oder fps unter 30 in hauptstädten . also wenn sich jem da gut auskennt wäre es cool wenn ihr mir ein paar laptops linkt die nicht all zu teuer sind aber mit denen sich wow perfekt spielen lässt. dual core is mittlerweile sowieso standart

Danke schon mal 

LG


----------



## toob9x (26. Dezember 2008)

Bis zu wie viel Euro möchtest du denn Ausgeben?


----------



## xDarKy (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich verweise einfach mal auf Gamestar Notebook Test

Dort ist eigentlich alles ganz gut beschrieben.


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Dezember 2008)

Also empfehlen kann man einen Menge. Wo ist denn preislich deine Schmerzgrenze? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirschensaft--Nazjatar (26. Dezember 2008)

Also sagen wir so 800-1000 euro aber net mehr ... will net 100 jahre spaaren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xDarKy (26. Dezember 2008)

Kirschensaft--Nazjatar schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mir mal die gaming laptops von "one.de" angesehen und festgestellt das da echt ganz nette teile dabei sind. Ich hab meinen laptop bei media markt damals gekauft und leider keine ahnung ob laptops aus dem   internet wirklich hochwertig sind.



Warum sollten Laptops aus dem Internet Qualitativ schlechter sein wenn sie nicht gebraucht sind? Ob du noch ein Acer Notebook im Media Markt kaufst oder in einem Internet Store. Beide kommen von der selben Hersteller Firma.


----------



## Kirschensaft--Nazjatar (26. Dezember 2008)

war ja nur eine frage , kenn mich damit net aus.


----------



## SixNight (26. Dezember 2008)

Google nutzen ....

Gamer Notebooks eingeben und sofort was finden ...


----------



## Xeyji (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde wie du schon gemacht hast bei One.de gucken.
Preiswert sind die allemal und du hast guten Support und vorallem top Qualität.
Kannst auch einfach wo anrufen oder in den Laden gehen und dich dort beraten lassen.
Buffed-User sind ja nun auch nicht die Welt und eine Fachkraft sollte es leicht haben dir das zu verkaufen was du willst.

Mfg Xey


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Dezember 2008)

Dann vielleicht dieses:
Acer TravelMate 7730G-864G64MN  899€
oder
Acer Aspire 7730G-944G64MN 

Beide haben 1440x900 Auflösung und eine 9600M-GT. Was besseres bekommst du kaum für den Preis. 
Bei Computern von One.de würde ich allerdings abraten. Gibt viele schlechte Bewertungen zu dem Laden.


----------



## Kirschensaft--Nazjatar (26. Dezember 2008)

@dagonzo 

thx die 2 sind extrem n1 . bin ernsthaft am überlegen .... hmm ma schauen wie lange ich für 1k euro brauche .... hmm naja schon etwas bisschen opa & oma angammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



frage noch : was bedeutet :1280MB TurboCache™ (512MB DDR3 dediziert, bis zu 768MB shared System Memory)   das heisst das er 512mb eigenen speicher hat und 768mb speicher vom pc verwendet??? oder ssry kenn mich da nicht so aus


----------



## Xeyji (26. Dezember 2008)

Kirschensaft--Nazjatar schrieb:


> @dagonzo
> 
> thx die 2 sind extrem n1 . bin ernsthaft am überlegen .... hmm ma schauen wie lange ich für 1k euro brauche .... hmm naja schon etwas bisschen opa & oma angammeln
> 
> ...



So siehts aus. Würde ich aber nicht nehmen, da das die Systemleistung halt einschränkt. Wobei ich glaube das es dann 512 selbstständig hat und zusätzlich 1280mb abzapft...
512 reichen sowieso vollkommen aus. Seht doch, als WoW auf den Markt kam waren 256mb schon top of the line.
Mfg Xey


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Dezember 2008)

Dediziert steht für den fest verbauten Speicher auf der Grafikkarte. Und der Rest, wie du schon richtig bemerkt hast, wird vom Hauptspeicher des PC genommen, wenn der Speicher der Karte nicht ausreicht ist bei einem Spiel.


----------



## Wagga (26. Dezember 2008)

Kirschensaft--Nazjatar schrieb:


> @dagonzo
> 
> thx die 2 sind extrem n1 . bin ernsthaft am überlegen .... hmm ma schauen wie lange ich für 1k euro brauche .... hmm naja schon etwas bisschen opa & oma angammeln
> 
> ...


Genau das heißt es die Graka hat 512 MB dedizierten Speicher (eigenen) und nimmt sich bei Bedarf noch welches vom RAM.
Es gibt übrigens auch Karten die gar keinen Speicher haben, die ebenfalls mit Turbocache geworben werden.
Diese nutzen dann nur den langsameren RAM habe ja keinen eigenen.
Also immer drauf achten das mind. 256 MB eigener Speicher verfügbar ist.
512 natürlich besser.
Habe den HP Pavilion dv5 1190 eg und WoW läuft in nativer Auflösung mit Mittel-Hoch mit. 50-110 FPS.
mittel: Schatten,Wetter.


----------



## Bratiboy (26. Dezember 2008)

n1 bedeutet übrigens nice one


----------



## 1Harrizona (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mir zu Weihnachten ein ASUS x71Vn notebook geleistet...

centrino 2 mit 2,0ghzx2
4gb ddr3 ram
geforce 9650gt

usw

Folgende Daten im Vista Leistungsindex:

prozessor 4,9
ram 5,9
grafik vista aero 4,9
grafik 3d anwendung 5,3
festplatte 5,9

und 5,9 is momentan das beste... also mir wurde z.B. gesagt, dass bei asus notebooks mainboard usw besser ist...

und ich glaub für 1000 euro kann man nix sagen..

1075 hats gekostet mit 5 jahren garantie


wow läuft bei mir jetzt über hdfernseher mit irgendwas von 2100xirgendwas auflösung undmaximalen einstellungen+zusätzlich AA... hab bis jetzt noch keinen ruckler erlebt...


----------

